# Thank you for the tip



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

App or cash, no tipping IS the rule with Uber. That is now an established fact. But occasionally, there are some exceptional paxs who show their appreciation by tipping (generously). How I wish we have a way of reaching out to thank these kind paxs. Too bad, Uber prevents contact between drivers and riders after a trip. Wish they can set up a channel for drivers to acknowledge. Perhaps, through Uber, similar to the “lost items” route. Part of the next 180 Days of Change? Should be an easy win-win no-cost enhancement to Uber.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Uber does not care about you, Why would they add a feature that does not bring them more money?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> App or cash, no tipping IS the rule with Uber. That is now an established fact. But occasionally, there are some exceptional paxs who show their appreciation by tipping (generously).


With the riders that do tip a way to thank them would be a welcome feature.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Uber does not care about you, Why would they add a feature that does not bring them more money?


To the contrary, happy riders and drivers do bring Uber more money, especially now that their cut is more than 25% (with upfront pricing.



MoreTips said:


> Tipping has been allowed and is now even supported in the passenger app.
> 
> With the riders that do tip a way to thank them would be a welcome feature.


True. In app or cash, riders can tip. And they do if they want to. But they have been, over the years, miseducated not to tip Uber rides (an exception to the generally accepted practice for any service industry).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> To the contrary, happy riders and drivers do bring Uber more money, especially now that their cut is more than 25% (with upfront pricing.
> 
> True. In app or cash, riders can tip. And they do if they want to. But they have been, over the years, miseducated not to tip Uber rides (an exception to the generally accepted practice for any service industry).


Common sense tells us that happy riders and happy drivers bring Uber more money. But common sense is NOT common at Uber. They have CLEARLY shown that driver happiness is right next to Lump of Coal at Xmas, and if they really cared about riders they wouldnt be getting kicked out of London for repeatedly failing to report sexual crimes. Uber doesnt even care about their OWN employee happiness. All they care about is $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

It would be nice if we could thank PAX for monetarily thanking us. On the other hand, consider that the cash we leave on a restaurant table is rarely acknowledged and everyone's ok with that.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

PMartino said:


> It would be nice if we could thank PAX for monetarily thanking us. On the other hand, consider that the cash we leave on a restaurant table is rarely acknowledged and everyone's ok with that.


Agree. Though in the restaurant scenario, tip is expected and it happens at the moment. In Ubering, I'm pleasantly surprised to see unexpected large tips (>$10) in the app, after a few days, and after hearing "I'll tip you in the app" lies sooo many times.


----------

